# Major Whoopsie in LA



## KmH (Jan 1, 2017)

Circa 1948

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:AT%26SF_train_19_crashing_through_a_retaining_wall_at_Los_Angeles_Union_Station.jpg


----------



## TinCan782 (Jan 1, 2017)

KmH said:


> Circa 1948
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:AT%26SF_train_19_crashing_through_a_retaining_wall_at_Los_Angeles_Union_Station.jpg


IIRC Philippe's has a copy hanging on one of their walls.


----------



## KmH (Jan 2, 2017)

I'll be making my first visit to Phillippe's in May.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jan 2, 2017)

This is located along Aliso Street (now the 101 Freeway). Until 1951 Philippe's was located on Aliso Street near the location of this mis-hap.

https://www.philippes.com/philippes-history.html


----------



## trainman74 (Jan 2, 2017)

Aliso Street does still exist, paralleling the freeway to the south (Union Station is on the north side).


----------

